# chairs and clocks



## paul-c (20 Jul 2013)

hi 
i haven't posted any of my turnings for a while 
so here a few of my recent turnings. 
your critique is welcomed.






the medium chair






the large chair






the small chair






all 3 together so you can compare the sizes

and 2 new clocks 





new clown clock





small bandstand clock


hope you like them
cheers paul-c


----------



## johnny.t. (20 Jul 2013)

Nice work (hammer) .The chairs look very substantial. I like the 'baby' chair, its well cute 8)


----------



## Sheptonphil (20 Jul 2013)

Lovely pieces and superb finishes. One day........

Have got to plagiarise the Clown clock, what sort of sizes are the two clocks?

Phil


----------



## bassethound (20 Jul 2013)

lovely work on the chairs and love the clown clock, well done on all!


----------



## paul-c (21 Jul 2013)

hi everyone
thanks for the positive replys
phil - the bandstand clock stands 11 inch to the tip of the finial and is 6 inch diameter at the bottom.
the clown clock -stands 13 inch high , the head is 4 inch diaand the body is 2 1/2 inch dia. at its widest.
they are both ray jones's design - he does the clown clocks with 3 different style of hats the top hat , a bowler style and a pointed clown hat.






the original clown clock with a pointed hat

cheers paul-c


----------



## EnErY (21 Jul 2013)

I Like them All A fine job 
Regards
Bill


----------



## dc_ni (21 Jul 2013)

The picture of the three chairs made me think of goldilocks and the three bears lol

All nice pieces

Dave


----------



## stuart c (21 Jul 2013)

simple fantastic


----------



## Melinda_dd (21 Jul 2013)

I luuuuuuv the clown clock.
Would it be ok to have a go at one one day... or are they copyrighted?


----------



## darkness (26 Jul 2013)

Beautiful work. where did you get the sizes for the chairs was it from a drawing


----------



## paul-c (30 Jul 2013)

hi thanks again for all the comments.
hi melinda - you should make a clown clock - they all end up slightly different .size of feet ,shape of body and type of hat -and show us your finished clown.
hi darkness - you are correct the chairs were made from plans supplied by ray jones.

cheers paul-c


----------



## UTMonkey (31 Jul 2013)

Those clocks are amazing.


----------



## Kibbo123 (6 Dec 2013)

Greta pics Paul.

I like the chairs but I like the clocks and it has inspired me to have a go.
Well done butty.


----------



## winemaker (7 Dec 2013)

=D> =D> love them all =D> =D> One day i'll do that


----------



## McAldo (8 Dec 2013)

Great job.
My kid would love a little chair like that!
And the the clown clock is brilliant , so creative.


----------



## boysie39 (9 Dec 2013)

Paul . lovely work great turning and finishing and Photos , well done on all counts .


----------

